# How do I make sure my work experience qualifies in Illinois?



## speedyox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd like to take the PE exam in IL this October.

I graduated with a BS in Computer Engineering from an accredited university in Indiana and have been working as an electronics designer for 8 years. I took the FE exam in IN and hold an E.I. license in IN.

After looking over the examination specs for both the Computer exam and the Electrical and Electronics exam I'm confident that my experience is applicable to those tests but I've never worked under a licensed PE.

The VE-PNG (verification of employment / experience) form from IL states that my supervisor doesn't have to be a PE if exempt by statute. I take that to mean, that since we designed silicon chips, circuit boards, electrical assemblies and computer systems for our company and not for the general public that we weren't required to have a PE license to do the work. Is that right?

The form asks my supervisor to describe my engineering work. Since non-licensed electronics design isn't as obvious to describe as construction or utility projects, what details does the IL board need to see in order to deem by experience acceptable? Is it enough to say that I was involved in "Electronics Engineering" or does he need to get into the details about computer system architecture, circuit design, component selection, power analysis, electromagnetic emissions compliance testing, etc?

Since I changed jobs a year ago, I don't expect him to be overly motivated to do use great detail so if it's needed, I'd like to know ahead of time.

Separately, do I need to have my current supervisor submit a VE-PNG form as well? Since I only technically need 4 years of experience, I didn't think so, but don't want to have an incomplete application.

All advice is appreciated.

-Thanks.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 21, 2010)

Call the IL board and ask about the not working under a PE exemption to be sure, but the IL PE Act probably explains which industries the state feels are exempt. If denied you can always bring your case before the board for their approval. I wouldn't go as far as explaining the industry, but detail on roles/projects you did will be very helpful for them.

You should have the currently employer fill out the form too, regardless of the number of years you have elsewhere. why give them reason to deny it. The people doing the initial review are not technical people, they just make sure numbers add up and transcripts are included.


----------

